# lagg(4) failover mode doesn't add slave interface



## Symbiosis (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

I have configured my laptop with lagg0 interface in failover mode. The problem is that when the system is bootstrapping, the lagg0 interface doesn't add the wireless interface as slave.

When the system is running, if I execute `service netif restart` then lagg0 interface works properly.

I think that this behavior is because when the system is bootstrapping,  the lagg0 interface is initialized before rum0 interface (the wireless interface) so it can't add rum0 interface as slave. So my question is, is there any place where I can put the initialization order of the network interfaces?

This is part of my /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_rl0="up"
ifconfig_rum0="ether 'ethernet address'"
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto failover laggport rl0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
```

I have a desktop computer with this kind of configuration (ethernet and wireless card) and it works fine.

Thanks for your help.

Best regards.


----------

